# Würdet Ihr für den Besuch einer High-End-Instanz wie dem Schwarzen Tempel Gold oder Geld bezahlen?



## Shadaim (7. Juli 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir von Euch wissen, ob Ihr für den Besuch von High-End-Instanzen einer erfahrenen Raid-Gruppe Gold oder Geld bezahlen würdet.

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. Juli 2008)

ich würde nie dafür bzahlen, da ich mit meiner Gilde selber so weit kommen wil und nicht mit irgendwelchen Leuten die das nur für echtes Geld machen. ich finde sowieso man muss tief gesunken sein wen man jetzt schon schlecht eq Leute durch die schwersten Raids zieht nur damit man seine Rechnungen bezahlen kann.


----------



## BeneXVI (7. Juli 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...




Macht die Gilde in Harmony ja....

Halte davon aber auch nichts.


----------



## d2wap (7. Juli 2008)

Dito.
Das nimmt den Spaß völlig raus.


----------



## oens (7. Juli 2008)

die affenjungs machen das auch...aber bezahlen und nur als zuschauer zu fungieren ist auch blöd...abgesehen davon will ich mir den zugang dazu selber verdienen...und nein...ich bin kein progamer sondern eher ein casual mit festem arbeitsplatz und familie


----------



## skullboy (7. Juli 2008)

was bringts denn nehmen wir mal an es gäbe einen spieler der sich gold kauft.
und diese person zahlt dann mit dem gold das er sich gekauft hat dann sozusagen einen raid.
nun nach der ini merkt er das er pleite ist, das wieder gold kaufen gehen und wie es die ironie will von der person die das angebot für den raid gemacht hat also:  doppelter gewinn für den chine typen




und zum abschluss sage ich :
GOLD KAUFEN IST CHEATEN


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

Wir sind uns gerade im Schwarzentempel am hochkämpfen. Macht doch viel mehr Spass wenn man auch was bewirken kann als nur rum zu stehen und nichts zu tun.


----------



## STL (7. Juli 2008)

Pff.. Dann kauf ich mir lieber gleich nen T670ger auf ebay... Nene, auch wenn ich diese Inis wahrscheinlich niemals sehen werde, genauso wie MC/BWL/altes Naxx, so werde ich BT nie sehen. Ist okay. Ich bin Casual und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## Kazabeth (7. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie fehlt da eine gescheite Antwort für "Ja". Also ich würde so etwas machen - allerdings brauche ich dafür keinen Chinamann.
Warum? Weil bei uns Raids mehr oder minder sehr schwerfällig laufen und ich gerne den Content sehen möchte bevor das nächste Addon
kommt. Dann nämlich kann man wiederum nur auf Retroraids hoffen, die praktisch nur selten - wenn überhaupt - stattfinden.
Und bevor jemand sagt, wechsel doch die Gilde/ den Realm: sorry, es gibt nicht gerade ne große Auswahl von Gilden, die um/ nach 21 Uhr
losziehen.

Baba

P.S.: nein, mir geht es nicht um's Equip!


----------



## Svenaldo (7. Juli 2008)

ach wer sowas macht ist selber schuld...
z.b. ich hab mit nem kumpel nen kleinen wettkampf unter kriegern wer die bessere skillung, equip und Wertung hat (PvP und Arena)...
da wäre es auch absolut arschig wenn ich mich z.b. von 2 s4ern ziehen lassen würde...
er würde mich fragen, "ey krass... wo hastn ditte her"...
joa und ich würde mich schämen, weil ichs mir halt nicht ehrlich erkämpft habe...
wenn man z.b. aus eigener, bzw. mit der gilde, kraft schafft bt ernsthaft zu besuchen, kann man doch mächtig stolz auf sich und seinen kumpanen sein, aber so...
da denkste dir halt... "jao, jetzt war ich bt, eigentlich voll langweilig..."
es gibt nicht umsonst den "high end content"
also beschäftigt euch mit euren chars, lernt sie zu spielen und geht zu gilden die zu euch passen bzw. euren vorstellungen entsprechen...

P.S.: Ich raide auch, also es ist nicht nur PvP angesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erebod (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn man für einen raid gold zahlt wo bleibt den dan bitte  der Stolz auf die Items ? ich geh lieber mit meinem raid in die Instanzen und kann dan stolz auf meine Items sein und sagen wir haben Illidan glegt und nicht "schau das teil hab ich für 5000g bekommen" oder so.
Aber wen es leute gibt den das nix ausmacht und ihr gold das sie so hart erfarmt haben *hust*  für einen Raid zahlen wollen sollen se das machn.


----------



## Dominian (7. Juli 2008)

Also den direkten Zusammenhang zwischen China farmen und für Raids bezahlen begreife ich zwar auch nicht, denn gerade wer nicht raidet hat viel Gold und brauch das eigentlich NICHT kaufen. Ich kann es zwar verstehen, wenn man den Content sehen will, aber ich bin seit mehreren Monaten mit Black Temple fertig und weiss genau, das ich keine 20 euro zahlen muss um mal Kiljaeden zu legen.

Ich bezweifle auch, das man einfach einen völlig verpeilten Typen in SW mitnehmen kann. In BT und MH geht das sicherlich, aber SW ist derzeit so getuned, dass wirklich alle 25 auf Zack sein müssen.

Also wer unbedingt mal MH und BT sehen möchte, der soll meinetwegen Geld bezahlen an Pro-Gamer. Aber ich würde eine Gilde, die soetwas macht, nicht wirklich als toll ansehen. ein echter Hardcore Raid nimmt nicht einfach irgendwelche noobs für Geld mit. Das ist Amatuerstyle.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. Juli 2008)

Mal ehrlich was fühlt sich besser an, ein paar Wochen an den Bossen wipen und sie dann endlich down bekommen, oder einmal mitgehen und das alles sehen?

Definitiv wipen, denn da wipe ich mit leuten die ich mag.


----------



## Clamev (7. Juli 2008)

hmm es fehlt die antwort: warum geld zahlen ich geh selber mit meiner gilde^^
naja hab die nr2 genommen weil es einfach nichts geileres gibt als einen Boss den man Wochenlang getryt hat im dreck liegen zu sehen und die ts mitschnitte wenn sowas geschieht sind legendär!


----------



## Airness (7. Juli 2008)

Also ich wollte ja Antwort 3 klicken, aber mein Gold kommt nicht vom Chinaman, was nun?^^

Aber war ja klar, Bernd.. der liebt ja Wow, deshalb immer die Gähnerrei beim Cast...


----------



## ginky_8 (7. Juli 2008)

ich halte davon nix ich meine das ist das selbe als wenn Bayern München beim letzten Spiel Fans in ihrer Mannschaft spielen lassen die normal Regional liga spielen ;-)


----------



## Bethesthel (7. Juli 2008)

finde die Antwortmöglichkeiten eher arm, da es nur negative Antworten gibt.

Bei uns werden auch gelegentlich T6-Tokens verkauft, d.h. wir nehmen gelegentlich jemanden für den entsprechenden Kampf mit (meist gespielt von einem von uns), und er erhält dann das entsprechende Token - da wir schon komplett eingedeckt sind, und diese nicht mal mehr für alternativ-equip zu gebrauchen sind - ist doch besser als sie zu entzaubern...

Natürlich geht das ganze nicht für RL-Geld, das finde ich absolut nicht in Ordnung, aber für ingame Geld geben wir so Leuten einen Equip-Boost, die sich das entsprechend leisten können.

Ich hab selbst 7000G auf dem Konto, meine Freundin ca. 30.000G und ein bekannter aus meiner Gilde hat schon über 50.000G - alles selbst erspielt / erwirtschaftet... da kann man sich sowas schon eher leisten.

Es fehlt ein "Ja, wenn man sich das Gold selbst erfarmt hat und keine Möglichkeit auf High-Content-Raids hat, finde ich das okay"


----------



## Airness (7. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön gesagt Betheshel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Juli 2008)

'Wo bleibt denn da der Reiz? Solche Erfolge will ich mit meiner Gilde selbst erarbeiten.' !!
Spricht mir aus der Seele. Mir würde es wirklich so gar keinen Spass machen mir mein Equip zu erkaufen.. Null..
Dann doch lieber wieder eine Woche oder einen Monat an einem neuen Boss wipen und auf Equip hoffen und bangen =)


----------



## Kazabeth (7. Juli 2008)

Hmm...die Frage ist doch gewesen, ob man für den Besuch Geld/ Gold zahlen würde? Von Equip kaufen steht da nichts.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. Juli 2008)

Dumme Umfrage, ehrlich.

Da fehlt:  "Klar, was soll ich mit dem erfarmten Gold sonst machen?"

Ich habe mir erst letztens für 6000 Gold den ZA-Bären geholt. Warum? Weil es ohne T6-Leute wohl kaum zu schaffen ist. Hätte ich selbst T6, hätte ich es auch geschafft, wo ist da die Herausforderung? Das ist, als wäre man mit 5 Level 20ern im Ragefireabgrund.

Und nein, das Geld kommt nicht vom "Chinamann". Ist alles selbst zusammen gefarmt.

Wenn man nicht die Zeit, oder die Gilde hat, um im Endcontent zu Raiden, dann soll man es ruhig machen. Solange es kein gekauftes Gold ist, wird damit nur die Wirtschaft angekurbelt.

So Far.


----------



## Sempai02 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich würde kein Geld für Raidinstanzen bezahlen. Ok, mich interessieren die langweiligen Raids sowieso nicht so wirklich,dafür aber Geld bezahlen? Nie und nimmer.


----------



## FallenAngel198 (7. Juli 2008)

Da ich Mh/Bt selbst auf clear habe und wie langsam uns Richtung Sunwell bewegen, finde ich es gar nicht schlimm, dass Raids solche Dienste anbieten. Es handelt sich meist, um Ingamegold. Und damit werden auch die Raidkassen aufgebessert. Z.b. gestern an Kalecgos circa 50g an Reppkosten erfarmt und ich bin eine Stoffklasse wohlgemerkt.

Ausserdem verstehe ich auch nicht, wie man solche Leute verurteilen kann, welche sich solche Dienste kaufen. Mal ehrlich erfolgreiche Raider stecken viel Freizeit in soclhe Bosskämpfe und wipen etc. Ein Familienvater hat also weniger Anspruch den Endcontent zu sehen wie ein Schüler? Finde ich einfach nur falsch. Deswegen seh ich sowas auch nicht negativ an, ich habe gerade die Zeit deswegen kann ich auch T6 Content clearen. Und es kommt doch eh meist auf den Skill an, wir gehen Heros/Kara/Za entweder only mit T6 tanks bzw mit schlecht ausgestattesten Leuten aus dem Raid, aber selbst dort geht das. Weil die Leute einfach gewissen Skill haben (ab Sunwell müssen sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).

Sprich ich kanns verstehen, finde es okay und habe damit absolut kein Problem.

Mfg Apho


----------



## Alion (7. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste bis jetzt gar nicht, dass es Gilden gibt, die so etwas anbieten.
Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich vieleicht für ein paar Ingamegold Sunwell gehen würde, allerdings nur ein mal um die Instanz zu sehen und zu erkunden. Nie würde ich dafür echtes Geld ausgeben.

Ich bin auch der ansicht, dass wenn man das ganze nicht mit seiner Gilde erlebt, ist es nicht das Gleiche und macht nur halb so wenig Spass.


----------



## Kawock (7. Juli 2008)

"Ich zahle 13EUR / Monat um den High-End-Content nicht zu sehen" <- Vote

Ich finde es okay, wenn es Gilden gegen INGAME Gold machen, aber in Anspruch würd ich es nie nehmen.... glaub ich.


----------



## wowman (7. Juli 2008)

Immer diese Lobby Umfragen !


----------



## Dracius (7. Juli 2008)

Niemals!!!
Wenn man umbedingt mal BT oder Sunwell gehen möchte dann geht man aufm Privatserver 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ne also ich find des dumm, weil WoW is nur ein spiel und des macht doch kein Spaß mehr wenn man schon BT war aber dich eigtl dann nncoh SSC rumschlage muss und so.
__________________________________________

So is meine meinung also bitte ncoih gleich dumm anmachen XD


----------



## Tarnhamster (7. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es schon schlimm genug, dass die Zugangsquests abgeschafft wurden. Aber gut, mit den Quests wären eh mindestens die Hälfte der Gilden nicht in der Lage BT / MH überhaupt zu besuchen. Dadurch wird das was viele Gilden mittlerweile praktizieren doch überhaupt erst möglich gemacht! Ich kann die Gilden verstehen. Sie haben den Content durch. Aber möchten vielleicht immer noch das ein oder andere Teil. Doch nach Monaten des Abfarmens verlieren immer mehr aus der eigenen Gilde das Interesse mitzugehen. Warum also nicht die fehlenden Plätze mit zahlungswilligen Gelegenheitsspielern mit Goldüberschuss auffüllen? So kann die Gildenkasse die durch Progress-Raids arg geschröpft wurde wieder etwas aufgefüllt werden oder einfach nur das eigene Konto. 
Ich denke auf nahezu jedem Server gibt es auf beiden Seiten einige Gilden, die BT / MH Raidplätze gegen irgendwelche Leistungen anbieten. Wer die Möglichkeit und den Willen hat, das Angebot wahrzunehmen soll dies tun. Und der Rest soll's eben bleiben lassen. Jeder kann für sich selbst entscheiden, was ihm die Sache wert ist. 

Ich selbst habe kein Interesse dafür Gold zu latzen bei so einem Raid mitzuwirken. Würd mich jedoch jemand fragen ob ich mitkommen möchte würde ich sicherlich nicht nein sagen. Genausowenig bin ich aber atm dazu bereit für Drops Gold zu bezahlen. Die Kohle hab ich einfach nicht, da ich mich nicht an dem Irrsinn der Tagesquests den Spielspass versauen lasse. Die mach ich nur wenn mir schwer langweilig ist und Wetter / Freunde / Gesundheit keine große Alternative zum drinnen abhocken bieten. Aber ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## supiflo (7. Juli 2008)

Warum kann man nicht auf den plakativen Chinamann verzichten in der Umfrage?

Scheinbar muss jeder, der viel Geld hat, entweder ein Chinafarmer sein, oder sich seine Kohle von einem solchen holen.


----------



## Kausrufe (7. Juli 2008)

Ich würde das machen.
Ich bin von einem sehr schlechten Server auf einen höher bevölkerten getranst.
Dort braucht man aber T5 um in T5 Instanzen mit zu dürfen.
Also bleibt mir gar keine andere Wahl als mich einzukaufen, um ein paar Teile abzusahnen und dann später "ohne Zahlung" mit zu dürfen.
Leider hab ich bisher noch niemanden gefunden der mich gegen Gold mitnimmt.


----------



## Ghostdancer (8. Juli 2008)

Ich wusste bisher auch nicht, dass manche Gilden so einen "Service" anbieten. Nutzen würde ich es aber nicht, das macht dann doch keinen Spaß mehr.

Und außerdem... welcher Raid würde schon einen schusseligen 47er Feuer-Mage mitnehmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hadez6666 (8. Juli 2008)

ich würde es machen wenn ich das Gold hätte da ich dieses nicht habe fällt diese möglichkeit endlich den endgamecontent zu sehen für mich leider aus.
Natürlich ist es besser wenn man dies mit der eigenen Gilde erlebt aber was ist mit den Raid-begeisterten die in einer Casual-Gilde gelandet sind und Equib-technisch bei Raid-Gilden nicht angenommen wird? Sollen die auf den Content Verzichten?

Ich war schon oft in Gilden die meine Begeisterung fürs Raiden nicht genug oder garnicht teilten was bedeutete das ich weder den Content sehen konnte noch das Equib zusammen zu bekommen habe um eine chance zu haben bei einer richtigen Raid-Gilde aufgenommen zu werden.

Zum Topic: Ich habe nichts angeklickt da mir keine Antwort passt. 

Die Antwort: "Ja würd ich machen wenn ich das Gold hätte" fehlt leider


----------



## Narulein (8. Juli 2008)

> Wo bleibt denn da der Reiz? Solche Erfolge will ich mit meiner Gilde selbst erarbeiten.



Mit meinem Raid haben wir die "High-End" Instanz auch schon clear .. ich denke mal für solche dinge Geld zu bezahlen bzw. für sowas Geld anzunehmen wäre nicht mein Geschmack. Bei solchen dingen würde ich mir wie ein China Farmer vorkommen ... dafür Geld zunehmen um andere Leute zu Ziehen / Equipten is mir zu "doof"..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (8. Juli 2008)

Also ich selber würde es nicht machen (habe aber auch das Glück das ich in einer Gilde spiele die jetzt SW geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Bei uns auf den Server wurden die letzten Wochen immer wieder Bären aus ZA für 9000g verkauf ^^  Aber sonst kann man sich auf unserem Server ehh nicht in raids einkaufen.


----------



## Rhaven (8. Juli 2008)

Nachdem uns Blizzard viele neue Möglichkeiten zum schnellen (aber todlangweiligen) Goldfarmen durch daylies ermöglicht hat, wird der Chinese des Vertrauens warscheinlich generell weniger zu tun haben. 

Jetzt wo Haris Pilton in Shattrath Taschen für um die 1k Gold verkauft, gibt es sicherlich einige Spieler die auf den einen Taschenplatz mehr nen Furz geben und sich lieber in Raids einkaufen und nachher mit etwas Glück Full T6 dual Warglaive geared endlich schlafen gehen.

Ist jedem selbst überlassen , aber wäre schön gewesen hättet ihr bei der Umfrage an die fleißigen Daylies-Betreiber gedacht =P

Ich persönlich habe z.B. immernoch stark damit zu kämpfen die 1000g Marke zu halten, gibt immer so viele Dinge zu kaufen, sei es für Berufe oder Twinks. Aber warscheinlich würde ich mich selbst nicht in einen Raid einkaufen, bin nicht so gerne das 25ste Rad am Wagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Rhaven


----------



## airace (8. Juli 2008)

"Wo bleibt denn da der Reiz? Solche Erfolge will ich mit meiner Gilde selbst erarbeiten"...... hab ich gevotet ich meine wo bleibt da der Spass dan hast du das Equipt stehst vor der Bank in IF und wirst von lv 14 zwerg jägern bewundert... aber wenn dich dan ein 70iger fragt ähh was passiert nochma in der 2 phase von illidan sagst du öhh iliidan wer ist das ???...

Mfg airace


----------



## sarika (8. Juli 2008)

lieber mit der gilde selber erarbeiten, aber wenn man jemanden kennt der diese raids schonmal gesehen hat und weiß was abgeht ist das eine erleichterung. denn selbst die besten addons und guids geben nicht das wieder, was auf einen zukommt, und was man in der vorbereitung am besten herstellt oder zusammenfarmen sollte.


----------



## Steve Coal (8. Juli 2008)

Ich finds echt jämmerlich was ihr da an Antworten vorgebt!
Jeder lässt sich ab und an durch die "normalen" Instanzen ziehen. Da ist das ganz normal und nichts verwerfbares!

Aber bei Euren Antwormöglichkeiten meint man ja gerade es sei ein Verbrechen, sich gegen ehrlich erarbeitetes Geld von Leuten, die im Gegensatz zu einem selbst eine Raidgruppe haben die die High End Instanzen clear haben, in diese mitnehmen zu lassen!
Ich hab das zwar noch nicht gemacht, binaber am überlegen ob ich Angebote solcher Gilden nicht annehmen würde, gerade weil ich bis zum Addon wahrscheinlich weder dem schwarzen Tempel, noch Hyjal oder das drüber alles gesehen habe!

Solche einseitigen vorurteilsbehafteten Antwortmöglichkeiten bin ich eigentlich nur von zahlreichen Mitgliedern der Community, aber nicht vom Buffed Team selber gewöhnt!
Jemandem der so etwas macht zu unterstellen er mache das mit von Chinafarmern gekauftem Geld ist ja wohl ein Witz!

Natürlich erarbeite auch ich mir meinen Raidfortschritt lieber in meiner Gilde.
Aber so lange ich das geld ehrlich erworben habe mit dem ich so eine Aktion bezahlen würde, so lange ist das auch nichts schlimmes, sondern rein eine Frage der persönlichen Meinung!


----------



## Xerror (8. Juli 2008)

Wieso sollte ich dafür zahlen

Ich habe dann weder Spaß,noch bekomme ich Drops...das wäre echt dumm...

Vorallem....ich bin eh von PvE auf PvP gewechelt,weil man da schneller und besser zu guten Equip kommt und man nicht sooo viel Zeit braucht.


----------



## Darthvadder (8. Juli 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt: Nein. Sowas will ich mir mit meinen Freunden und Kollegen selber verdienen und es mir nicht von irgendwelche Leuten, die viel zu überteuert, mich da durchziehen würden.

MfG


----------



## Kausrufe (8. Juli 2008)

Die Antworten sind eigentlich klar.

Alle die eine Raidgile haben sagen "Nein", ist ja auch klar, sie brauchen sich nicht einzukaufen und halten diese lol gimp S1 
(jetzt S2) Noobs eh für unwürdig.

Alle die keine Raigilde haben (wie ich) sagen "Ja", weil sie den Content auf eine andere Weise nie sehen würden


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Gold kaufen verdirbt den Spaß am Spiel (siehe meine Signatur) und ich würde nicht zahlen. Da stekct kein Spaß hinter.
@ Vorposter: Ich bin auch ein Casualgamer, ich will mir das aber auch selber erspielen.


----------



## Rainbringer (9. Juli 2008)

Also die Frage an sich find ich so dumm nich, zumal sowas ja meines Wissen schonmal angedacht war und -da es ja ggf auch eine Einnahmequelle werden könnte- vielleicht auch mal kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die vorgegebenen Antworten sind ja mal so Aua, dass ich an der Abstimmung an sich nicht teilnehme. 
Ich würde, wenn ich schon einen monatlichen Obolus entrichte, nicht noch zusätzlich für Inis oder ähnliche Inhalte zahlen. Sollte dies notwendig sein um weiter zu kommen, würde ich dieses Game beenden und mir ein anderes suchen. Sollte sich die benötigten Gewinne -keiner arbeitet umsonst- nicht mehr duch die bestehenden Gebühren erreichen lassen, kann man die Preise anheben. Das is immer und überall so und ich finde es schon verblüffend, wie lange Blizz das nich gemacht hat. -Wahrscheinlich haben die von Anfang an so fett kalkuliert 
Aber um nochmal auf diese Umfrage zurück zu kommen - oh man Buffed, ich halte eigentlich viel von Euch, aber das is wirklich Mist im Quadrat!


----------



## Shokai (9. Juli 2008)

Ich finde, wenn man den Endcontent sehen will sollte man sich das Recht dafür es selbst mit seinem eigenen Char "erarbeiten". Für was level ich denn hoch und farme Items, Equip und Ruf????

Grüße und ein DICKES /y FOR THE HORDE!

Euer Shokai  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outrager (11. Juli 2008)

Für Tempel bezahlen?
Nö... würde ich nie tun.

Im PreBC Content mit der alten Gilde auf Zuluhed erarbeiteten wir damals BWL / AQ40 / Naxx auch selbst mit der Raidgruppe.
Was ein Spass es war Nefarian als erste Gilde auf dem Server zu legen. (Ja wir waren Helden...) *g*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Selber erarbeiten/verdienen >>> sich mitschleipfen/durchziehen lassen


----------



## nitro76 (12. Juli 2008)

Shadaim schrieb:


> *Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*
> 
> *Worum geht's überhaupt?*
> In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele.
> ...




wenn ich sie sehen will http://www.3xms.de/wow/live/

aber spielen tu ich da schon lieber selber auch wenn wipen angesagt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

